# JD950 front axle seal repair



## JD950-85 (Apr 25, 2017)

Guys and Gals- I just migrated from a Ford 8N to a 950 4x4 and like any used tractor, mine needs a little TLC. I noticed the front hubs are leaking oil out of the seals and am contemplating fixing it myself. I'm not sure how big a job this will be. Has anyone done this and what advise would you have? A diagram of the front axle would be useful. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks.
Steve


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy JD950-85,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I cannot find a JD parts diagram illustrating the front axle of your 950. Someone here on this forum can probably come up with one. 

First thing you need to do is get a service/shop/repair manual for it. You can find manuals on the internet. Ebay usually has a good selection. Most guys use an I&T manual which can be had for about $30. The manual will illustrate the job with pictures and parts diagrams. 

Good luck.


----------



## JD950-85 (Apr 25, 2017)

*Front axle seal replacement for JD950*

Thanks sixbales. I was thinking of buying the service manual if I decide to fix it myself. I have an Operators Manual but it's a little short on info for repairs like this. I'm hoping someone that has done this before can shed some light into what I might be getting into.


----------



## Rock_knocker (Apr 12, 2017)

I haven't done mine, but I stumbled upon this at Hoye's site, and I can tell it is almost completely applicable to my 950, so I assume it would be to yours also.

http://www.hoyetractor.com/336D-KNUCKLE-SEAL.htm

This seems less likely, but it still could help
http://www.hoyetractor.com/Yanmar_knuckle_seal.htm


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's an exploded view of the 850/950 front axle hubs.

HTH,
Mark


----------



## JD950-85 (Apr 25, 2017)

Excellent article Rock knocker. I looked all over for something like that and didn't find it. Thanks a bunch. I can probably do one side in a week and the other in 3 hrs! Worth a try I think. If I do this, maybe I'll try to post some pictures like they did. I can't have the only tractor with leaky seals...

TraderMark- thanks for that schematic. That really helps. 

Great info from you both. I appreciate it.
steve


----------



## JD950-85 (Apr 25, 2017)

TraderMark-
Which manual did you get this from? I may want to pick that one up.
Thanks.
Steve


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Steve,
I copied the image from the online JD parts catalog.
Go to jdparts.com and follow the instructions there to get to the online parts manual for your machine.

Mark


----------



## Rock_knocker (Apr 12, 2017)

JD950-85 said:


> I can probably do one side in a week and the other in 3 hrs! Worth a try I think. If I do this, maybe I'll try to post some pictures like they did. I can't have the only tractor with leaky seals...


Let us know how you do. I have a very slight leak on the left, and I've been mulling it over for a long time.

Sometimes I've found for me personally it is better to keep an eye on things than to open a hornets nest. But if it's an easy peasy job, I'd sure like to know.

Hoye is an excellent source of parts for 950's


----------



## JD950-85 (Apr 25, 2017)

Will see where this goes. Thanks for the help. Now I have what I think is a bigger issue which I will start in another post. Grinding into gear when I want to run the PTO. I'm getting smarter every day but it comes at a price.
Steve


----------



## Orion55388 (Jan 31, 2020)

Just did my JD 950, single knuckle seal style. The Hoye drop spindle wear sleeves DO NOT fit. They will not refund $. The JD sleeves fit perfectly. I’m out $50.00 plus shipping. Order the JD parts, they actually lower cost for me and got to me faster. Seems to be issues with out of spec. parts as posted in multiple threads online.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

JD950-85 said:


> TraderMark-
> Which manual did you get this from? I may want to pick that one up.
> Thanks.
> Steve


On this forum at the top pick MANUALS. On the left column pick TRACTOR, then CUT. Scroll to find the John Deere 850/950/1050/YM2500/YM2610 repair manuals.  

Your tractor is really a Yanmar painted GREEN.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Orion55388 said:


> Just did my JD 950, single knuckle seal style. The Hoye drop spindle wear sleeves DO NOT fit. They will not refund $. The JD sleeves fit perfectly. I’m out $50.00 plus shipping. Order the JD parts, they actually lower cost for me and got to me faster. Seems to be issues with out of spec. parts as posted in multiple threads online.


Good to know!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

It was quite a chore with the Kubota L2550dt. I didn't have a press and they changed a seal man sleeve orientation with and update at some point after that tractor was built. Ended up handing the sub assembly off to a more experienced heavy mechanic after ruining 1 set.


----------

